# Landing page.



## Arctucas

When I click my bookmark for Overclock.net, I get the 'recommended for you' page.

If I am not logged in, how do you possibly know what I might be interested in?

How can I make the Forum list the landing page, as was the case with the old forum?


----------



## looniam

edit your bookmark to overclock.net/forums

you can also click on that bullet list between the "new" bubble and profile/user pic on the top right.


----------



## Arctucas

looniam said:


> edit your bookmark to overclock.net/forums
> 
> you can also click on that bullet list between the "new" bubble and profile/user pic on the top right.


Thanks.


----------



## dagget3450

haha, yeah also recommended for you is all threads from many years ago on top of that. I guess people will be necroing more on accident


----------



## Overclock_Admin

dagget3450 said:


> haha, yeah also recommended for you is all threads from many years ago on top of that. I guess people will be necroing more on accident


We are working on improving this. Early site re-indexing is contributing to this. 
-Philip


----------



## nzgroller

really dislike this new update, used to be able to see all news posts now I have to search through each individual news forum.


----------



## PriestOfSin

nzgroller said:


> really dislike this new update, used to be able to see all news posts now I have to search through each individual news forum.


Yeah, I used to do the same thing. The new update is straight trash.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

The front page is a stock version and will have changes made to it in order to bring back the useful tools we were used to, such as the Latest Discussion and News sections. So rest assured they will be making a return.

Also visually speaking, what we see now is a very bare bones launch skin, this is not the final result and tweaking based upon our preference will be made.

At this point the internal staff are working on permissions and back-end settings to return normal service to all.

If anyone has any bugs or technical issues, we will not be monitoring all threads to collect these. Please read *HERE* and post all bugs or technical issues as appropriate.


----------



## looniam

ENTERPRISE said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The front page is a stock version and will have changes made to it in order to bring back the useful tools we were used to, such as the Latest Discussion and News sections. So rest assured they will be making a return.
> 
> Also visually speaking, what we see now is a very bare bones launch skin, this is not the final result and tweaking based upon our preference will be made.
> 
> At this point the internal staff are working on permissions and back-end settings to return normal service to all.
> 
> If anyone has any bugs or technical issues, we will not be monitoring all threads to collect these. Please read *HERE* and post all bugs or technical issues as appropriate.


and here i thought the VS staff bound you up and locked you in a closet.

thanks ent.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

looniam said:


> and here i thought the VS staff bound you up and locked you in a closet.
> 
> thanks ent.


Possibly come close


----------



## GanjaSMK

I anxiously await the changes. Glad to be around still after a long time. I don't care what anyone says... this is still the best place I come to for PC news/discussion. ;-)


----------



## tubnotub1

Enterprise any chance we can get a classic color scheme/skin and the return of animated avatars?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

tubnotub1 said:


> Enterprise any chance we can get a classic color scheme/skin and the return of animated avatars?


Classic colour scheme is going to be a no im afraid. The return of Animated Avatars should be no issue, I will check if this os enabled (may be already)


----------



## AlphaC

ENTERPRISE said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The front page is a stock version and will have changes made to it in order to bring back the useful tools we were used to, such as the Latest Discussion and News sections. So rest assured they will be making a return.
> 
> Also visually speaking, what we see now is a very bare bones launch skin, this is not the final result and tweaking based upon our preference will be made.
> 
> At this point the internal staff are working on permissions and back-end settings to return normal service to all.
> 
> If anyone has any bugs or technical issues, we will not be monitoring all threads to collect these. Please read *HERE* and post all bugs or technical issues as appropriate.


Is there an ETA on this?


----------



## 331149

Please go straight to Overclock.net

WOW it even messes up typed URL's. wow.


----------



## Thiefofspades

I open my ocn bookmark to see the news on the right side and new/hot threads on the left and just open the ones i'm interested in a new tab. Not the same with the new redesign, now i don't feel like getting my information from this site anymore because i can't be bothered to open a bunch of different menus and links to different areas of the site.


----------



## Shaman

This is a butcher job... Techpowerup forums Xen upgrade was flawless.

...
..
.


----------



## mobius9

Logged in just to say I am extremely disappointed with this forum update. The front page news feed was the best differentiating feature this site had to offer. For all the crap that's given to developers that ship unfinished products, I'm surprised. You guys are better than this.


----------



## skupples

I definitely miss the classic logged in landing page with the two different scopes of "trending" between (fake) News, & normal content.

i like many things about the new site, but the new ONE GIANT LIST TO RULE THEM ALL thing hurts my eyes, and that's the main thing we're always looking at so...


----------



## Miki

Yes, I would prefer a front-page news feed over this current recommendation page, especially considering they have no relevance to what I am actually interested in seeing.


----------

